# Striped Bass Season



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Does the season still strart on March 15th? Thinking about heading up to visit family in Peekskill and would like to tie into a Hudson River striper if the season is open. Out of state license fee?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Dont tell me...*

...NO ONE from my home state fishes for stripers on opening day???  

Plan on coming up to do some Hudson River fishing...

NY regs says opening day is ???

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sandcrab I think this link will help you

http://www.dec.state.ny.us/website/dfwmr/marine/finfish/swflaws.html


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Looks like it opens March 16 for where I want to fish*

Thanks

Ron


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I hope the weather breaks but the way it's been the water temps might not help too much


----------

